

Ask HN: Best office chair - sublemonic

Post your favorite (or least favorite) office chairs and why. I'm looking for a new chair for my home office.
======
justrudd
I've had a Steelcase Leap chair
(<http://www.steelcase.com/na/leap_products.aspx?f=11852>) for about 5 years
now. It was simple enough that I had it adjusted to the sweet spot in about an
hour or two of sitting in it. I've made slight adjustments over the years, but
not too many.

I tried to replace the Leap with a Mirra from Herman Miller. But I just
couldn't adjust it to what was comfortable for me. And I didn't like the back.
I'm not a fan of the webbing.

I gave it to my wife, and she loves it. But granted I upgraded her from a 80
dollar Office Depot chair :)

You should see if there are office supply stores near you that will let you
demo the chairs. Not just for a few minutes but for at least a day.

A friend of mine just bought 15 Leap's in AZ. He was able to get a Leap,
Mirra, and a couple of others to test out for a couple of days before making
his decision. Might be something to look for in your area.

~~~
dnsworks
I wish I could say the same about my Steelcase Critereon Plus. I purchased two
of them, and have had them both repaired 1/2 dozen times each. Very poor
construction quality, especially given their specifications.

~~~
tophercyll
I love my Steelcase Criterion. It's killer feature for me is the arm rests
that slide inward (I have a narrow frame). I had one at $big_company, and
managed to hunt down a used model after I left.

In general I've been pretty happy with build quality. However, one of my arm
rests is jammed and won't raise atm, and I'm too poor to afford a replacement
part.

My office is in a friend's living room. His brother has an Aeron he lets us
borrow, so the rule is whoever starts work first gets the Aeron for the day
and everyone else has to sit on the folding chairs. =) Gets us going in the
morning!

Luckily a neighbor just moved, leaving us several standard office max chairs.
As chairs go, they're not much, but they beat the plastic ikea folders.

------
jonsen
I've mounted wheels under an armchair. It's really good. For me at least.

For years I had an old office chair. Got it used from a bank. I was happy with
that. But eventually it was worn out. Tried a lot of office chairs. Never
found anything like it.

One day it struck me. This armchair of mine, which I used to sit and read in
for hours, why not put wheels under it. I did. Four sturdy rotating 4" wheels.
Made the chair a little higher which is perfect.

~~~
yogione
Can you please share the photo of this. I want to make one too. thx.

~~~
jonsen
Photos posted here:

<http://gallery.me.com/jon.jonsen#100016>

------
pmjoyce
I know it carries certain baggage with it but I love my second hand Aeron
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aeron_chair>.

As a freelancer I've worked in the offices of a good number of large
enterprises and so trialled several office chairs. I've found that, once it's
set up right for you, the Aeron is hard to beat for comfort, particularly over
protracted periods.

------
fragmede
My 'real' chair is nothing special at all ([http://www.officemax.com/office-
furniture/chairs/product-ARS...](http://www.officemax.com/office-
furniture/chairs/product-ARS31553)). My problem is I just can't sit still for
very long, so I find myself fidgeting _all_ the time. To support this habit,
I've got a couple other chairs so I can switch it up during the day.

------
Kototama
Haider Bioswing 460, which is ergonomic and really flexible for its
configuration (but expensive)

<http://www.bioswing.de/de/products/sitzsysteme/b450/>

------
Roridge
<http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/20103101>

Comfortable and a great price too!

